# Electric hook up at French sites



## spudleyham (Sep 5, 2006)

We are off to France for 2 weeks this weekend and I'm wondering about the hook-up facilities. I've read that most sites have low ampage hook-ups and you cannot even boil an electric kettle (not that this would be a problem). Just wondered if this is correct?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We have never had a prob boiling a kettle but of course, a modern boil in a minute kettle is probably to much for most campsites. All that happens if it is too much is the campsite is plunged into darkness.

So a small 2 cup kettle should be OK.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Many are only 6 or even 4 amp.. don't try running an air con unit :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We use a low wattage electric kettle in the mh (700 watts?)

8 or 10 amps is more the norm on French campsites than our 15 amps and some are even less. That isn't to say though that there aren't some with a higher level of supply. 
On some you can upgrade by paying more for your electricity when booking in.

By watching what you plug in/use at any one time it is usually not a major problem.


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi, there been to france 3 times and never had a problem but when we bought a kettle for the van we got a 1200 watt travel one which works well as there is only the two of us you do not need to boil too much water so no need for a domestic one when motor homing ,and then there's always the cooker gas ring back up kettle so never really without a cuppa

colin


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I do not use special electrical equipment I use ordinary household stuff (kettle, George Forman grill, fan/microwave oven, toaster, oil filled radiator, hairdryer, etc) and I have never had a problem in France, I don't usually use more than one at a time though.

Ralph


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The problem usually comes when an electric kettle is used while forgetting that the water heater and/or oil radiator under thermostatic control may also chip in with a big demand at any time.

I say "any" time. I can guaranteee some other s.d does it just as the win/lose putt for the Ryder Cup is being taken.

As usual, there are gizmos around to prevent your fellow campers' ire, but at a cost.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Low Amps*

Hello,

Been touring France for 25 years. Never seen anything under 10amps! or have we just been lucky. Having said that all our electrical goods are low current drw anyway.

Seems to me all the low amp sites are in Wales.
Trev


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Low Amps*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> Been touring France for 25 years. Never seen anything under 10amps! or have we just been lucky. Trev


You've been lucky Trev - or never stopped on a municipal ! 4 or 6 amps is the norm but you sometimes have the option of paying more for a 10 amp hook up. More than that is a cause for amazement - or an all-singing-cost an-arm-and-leg site.

I agree with solutions above: keep an eye on what you have switched on, buy low voltage devices and don't take hair-dryers, big electric fires and so on. Touch wood we've never blown a fuse yet.

G


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Low Amps*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been touring France for 25 years. Never seen anything under 10amps! or have we just been lucky. Having said that all our electrical goods are low current drw anyway.
> Trev


I have been inspecting campsites in France for the last 10 years and I can honestly say that most sites have 6 or 8 amps with some of the municipals having only 4.

Very few sites have 10A and those that do often don't advertise the fact as they don't want to overload their system.

Those sites that are open in the winter, often in the skiing areas, will supply 10 amps but at a hefty price. Electricity charges are often higher in the winter than in the summer for obvious reasons.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My two tips for first timers in France worried about hook up supply.

1 - Take a SPARE continental adapter. When in a hurry to be on your way in the morning it's the adapter that gets left behind.
2 - Always check to see if you can get to the trip switch without calling the warden. If you do trip the switch then it's no problem to put it on again.


----------

